# Are HOTDOGS okay for malts?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't usually buy hot dogs but my kids were asking for a while. I cut up small pieces of 1/2 a hot dog and within 5 seconds it was gone. I could not believe my eyes.....she had eaten THAT fast. She also had the biggest smile on her face. Question: Is hotdogs okay or are they not healthy for malts?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont think they r healthy for anyone lol but we eat them anyway , not sure if they r good for the fluffs. lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter LOVES them!!! If I make one for myself I always make one for him, cut it in 1/2 and take the skin off. Then I give him little pieces of it with his dinner. One hot dog usually lasts us 3 days. 

There are some good hot dogs out there you just have to work to find them.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I hear that they’re high in value for them when training but in itty bitty bites. Victoria Stillwell recommended them on one of her shows if warm chicken is not working for a food motivated pup.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Dogs Love them... they are not the best nutritionally (we know that) so should be fed sparingly (too much high fat or greasy foods can trigger things like pancreatitis in dogs). That said, we used tiny pieces for training because dogs do really love and are motivated by them


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never thought about using them for training treats...LOL!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Everythig in moderation....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

In general they're not good for anyone. Hot dogs contain nitrites, BUT there is one new to the market by Oscar Mayer - all beef, no fillers, no nitrites. I would be using those in favor of any other kind.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Applegate Farms brand does not contain chemicals and can be okay in strict moderation.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hot dogs as training treats! That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I eat Soya/Tofu Dogs.
I don't think I can give my Malts those.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, please. Dogs may love them but the answer is still NO. am I being DOGmatic---YES! Give them something else they love!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will get a hotdog and split it w/ the kids,by the time I divy up half a hot dog between 5 fluffs,they're going to get about one small bite each. They love them.I figure it's ok to spoil them a little,we eat things that aren't good for us too,I just try to adjust for them being small and make their bad treats very few and far between.
They do love them though...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with the others who have said they're not good to eat (nor should be given)..for us or our dogs. Maybe the kosher ones or others that aren't pumped full of fillers, parts and chemicals would be best. I just have an image that whatever falls off the conveyor belt, gets swept up and put in hotdogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The main problem with hot dogs is not the meat (IF they are good quality hot dogs - like Applegate Farms organic/grass fed hot dogs) but the problem is the sodium content, and the added onion powder. That is why they should be a very rare treat in tiny amounts.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually SmartDogs (soy hot dogs) are okay for dogs who tolerate soy well. My little food allergy boy tolerates soy well so this is a common treat for him.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jmm said:


> Actually SmartDogs (soy hot dogs) are okay for dogs who tolerate soy well. My little food allergy boy tolerates soy well so this is a common treat for him.


That is good to know.
That a dog (who tolerates soy) can have the soya dogs.
Next time I get a package I will read the other ingredients 
to see if the brand I buy is okay.
Looks like less food for me to eat. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

